# A consult regarding the new coming villagers personalities.



## PacV (Oct 15, 2021)

Hi.
Any thoughts on which personalities they're going to be each of them?

I really hope Cephalobot is Lazy but i'm more sure that he could be a Jock...


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 15, 2021)

@BigBadButterfree mentioned in the other thread that there are 8 new villagers and 8 returning villagers, and that it would make sense that there is 1 of each type

Here are my guesses (disclaimer: I'm just speculating and could be wrong about the personality and/or gender)

Sasha - peppy
Ione - normal
Tiansheng - sisterly
Shino - snooty
Marlo - smug
Petri - jock or lazy
Cephalobot - jock or lazy
Quinn - cranky

Edit, new guesses:

Sasha - lazy
Ione - normal
Tiansheng - cranky
Shino - peppy
Marlo - smug
Petri - snooty
Cephalabot - jock
Quinn - sisterly


----------



## satine (Oct 15, 2021)

I hope that one or more of them are sisterly, there needs to be more in that personality to choose from so bad lol.

I feel like Zoe is peppy, Marlo is smug, Chabwick is lazy, Tiansheng is a jock... Can't figure out the others yet.


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 15, 2021)

edit: nvm


----------



## JemAC (Oct 15, 2021)

I think Sasha will be peppy but I really want her to be sisterly because I don’t currently have that personality on my island. If she is peppy then I think Ione will be snooty, Tiansheng will be sisterly and Shino will be normal.

Marlo looks like he‘ll be a smug and I think Quinn will have the cranky personality. I’m more torn between the other two but I’ll guess at Petri been lazy and Cephalobot been a jock.

Edit; actually Quinn is probably female so could be sisterly or snooty, which probably means Tiansheng is a male, looks like a jock villager.


----------



## Snek (Oct 15, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> I know Tiansheng is a hard one to figure out based on appearance, but it is usually a female name.



The reason Tiansheng is probably male is because the design is based on Sun Wukong, a male monkey character from the Chinese classic Journey to the West. Many Chinese names are also unisex just like many Western names can be unisex.


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 15, 2021)

Snek said:


> The reason Tiansheng is probably male is because the design is based on Sun Wukong, a male monkey character from the Chinese classic Journey to the West. Many Chinese names are also unisex just like many Western names can be unisex.



Ah, ok. I wasn't aware the design was based on something. I knew the name could be unisex, I was just going by statistics.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 15, 2021)

not going to lie, i really wish personalities weren't gender-locked (it's dumb) because sasha gives me big jock vibes in her jacket. she'll probably be peppy instead.


----------



## PacV (Oct 15, 2021)

Thank you so much for everyone answers!

Do you think they're going to be available for hunt in Mystery Islands?


----------



## Kg1595 (Oct 15, 2021)

Quinn looks more like a smug to me— very sensitive and style-conscious.


----------



## Valeris (Oct 15, 2021)

PacV said:


> Thank you so much for everyone answers!
> 
> Do you think they're going to be available for hunt in Mystery Islands?


I think they will be. These are Nintendo originals, not belonging to another company. They don't have to deal with potential licensing issues given time.


----------



## PacV (Oct 15, 2021)

Valeris said:


> I think they will be. These are Nintendo originals, not belonging to another company. They don't have to deal with potential licensing issues given time.



Hope you're right.
I'm going to save lots of Bells, TBT and NMTs just to bring Cephalobot and Shino to Zenda.


----------



## Beanz (Oct 15, 2021)

i hope shino is a girl. if they're a girl then i can see them being normal but if they're a boy i can see them being smug. i think it's a high possibility that they are a girl tho

i don't have any idea of what personality Cephalobot would be but i just wanted to say they're my favorite out of all of the new villagers before shino and sasha,  i also kind of like wardell as well. i can definitely see wardell being lazy with a possibility of being a cranky villager and niko being a jock.


----------



## Verecund (Oct 15, 2021)

I really hope that Ione isn't snooty - even though she looks like one and she'd make an amazing snooty, I already love Mint and Pecan to death, and Tasha and Blaire are great, too, plus I already have so many snooty favourites. I could maybe see her being a normal or uchi though. Petri, Shino, and Quinn (whichever of them are female; I can't tell) also look like they could be snooty. I think we'll get two of each personality (one new, one returning for each) to follow the trend with the first eight we got.

My guesses for the personalities:
Peppy: Rio and Sasha
Normal: Zoe and Ione
Snooty: Azalea and Shino
Uchi: Faith and Quinn
Lazy: Chabwick and Tiansheng
Jock: Ace and Cephalobot
Cranky: Frett and Marlo
Smug: Roswell and Petri

Frett looks more like a smug than Roswell, but since Roswell was originally a lazy (and Frett is the only former cranky) I think it's more likely he'd be smug (since Chabwick was also a lazy and seems to fit that better). Similarly, Zoe and Faith were both normal, but Faith looks more like an uchi to me than Zoe does if they switch one of them. Cephalobot and Tiansheng look more like a lazy and jock respectively, but I would hope that they wouldn't make Cephalobot the same personality as the only other male octopus (and Tiansheng looks a bit like Flip too so different personalities would distinguish them more). Although then if Cephalobot is a jock then he'll have the same personality as both of the other robot villagers.

I hope that they'll make the new villagers available via campsite/NMT/random move-in, especially since they're including the original 8 new ones in the same series, but given that you could only access the WA villagers via amiibo in New Leaf, I'm not sure. But since they didn't specifically mention anything about requiring amiibo to summon them, I think it's definitely possible that they can be obtained normally!



daringred_ said:


> not going to lie, i really wish personalities weren't gender-locked (it's dumb) because sasha gives me big jock vibes in her jacket. she'll probably be peppy instead.


I thought the same thing! Her face looks peppy, but her jacket gives me jock/uchi vibes. I think she'll still be peppy because none of the other villagers look like they would be, but she'd make an interesting uchi for sure.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 15, 2021)

I actually hope Cephalobot is a jock! I want to have all the octopi villagers on my island without repeating g personalities


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 15, 2021)

Roswell could be jock and Frett could be lazy. I think we have a lot of lazy dogs already though, so I’m really hoping he is jock. Our only jock dog currently is Mac.


----------



## Valeris (Oct 15, 2021)

Verecund said:


> I really hope that Ione isn't snooty - even though she looks like one and she'd make an amazing snooty, I already love Mint and Pecan to death, and Tasha and Blaire are great, too, plus I already have so many snooty favourites. I could maybe see her being a normal or uchi though. Petri, Shino, and Quinn (whichever of them are female; I can't tell) also look like they could be snooty. I think we'll get two of each personality (one new, one returning for each) to follow the trend with the first eight we got.
> 
> My guesses for the personalities:
> Peppy: Rio and Sasha
> ...


Marlo being cranky would be the best case scenario for me. He and Octavian would be like peas in a pod on my island and I hope that's the case.


----------



## Sheando (Oct 15, 2021)

Okay, here are my guesses:


Sasha - peppy
Ione - normal
Tiansheng - smug
Shino - snooty
Marlo - cranky
Petri - lazy
Cephalobot - jock
Quinn - sisterly


----------



## droqen (Oct 15, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> not going to lie, i really wish personalities weren't gender-locked (it's dumb) because sasha gives me big jock vibes in her jacket. she'll probably be peppy instead.


i was thinking about this a lot and... technically the game really doesn't mention gender at all anymore at this point does it? we (individual players) just assign genders to personalities based on the way it's worked in past games. which, granted, is the way gender _works_, but still...

if they gave a feminine-presenting villager a 'male' personality type or a masculine-presenting villager a 'female' personality type would you assume the character had a presentation different from their gender, or that personalities had stopped being gender-locked ?


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 15, 2021)

droqen said:


> i was thinking about this a lot and... technically the game really doesn't mention gender at all anymore at this point does it? we (individual players) just assign genders to personalities based on the way it's worked in past games. which, granted, is the way gender _works_, but still...
> 
> if they gave a feminine-presenting villager a 'male' personality type or a masculine-presenting villager a 'female' personality type would you assume the character had a presentation different from their gender, or that personalities had stopped being gender-locked ?



villagers will refer to each other as she/him, so gender is very much still present in the game. their design doesn't really matter. personalities being gender-locked is dumb. i want female jocks and lazies and male normals and peppies.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Oct 15, 2021)

Because I know more male Sahsa than female I thought they were a Smug.


----------



## Altarium (Oct 15, 2021)

Hopefully Sasha's not a peppy, considering we have 8 peppy rabbits already. I can see her being normal, since the only other option is Coco.


----------



## your local goomy (Oct 15, 2021)

Altarium said:


> Hopefully Sasha's not a peppy, considering we have 8 peppy rabbits already. I can see her being normal, since the only other option is Coco.


I REALLY hope that Sasha is normal...I can't take more than one peppy at a time and can't find the heart to get rid of Cheri, lmao


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 15, 2021)

Sasha most likely will not be Uchi. She doesn't have the death stare facial expression or ugly design.

Shino, Azalea, and Rio on the other hand are Uchi.


----------



## Fey (Oct 15, 2021)

Hey Bells, it's been a while!   *♥*

Now that we're getting some new villagers, I'm curious what personalities you think (or hope!) they'll have.

I'll start out with a sure-to-be star: SHINO

Based on her portfolio entry ("A Stage to Jam for Japan") I think it's very likely she'll be either Peppy or Uchi. Going by appearance alone she'd make a beautiful Snooty too, but that description of a stage does seem to imply an idol or rockstar.

What do you think—and any guesses for the others?


----------



## Moritz (Oct 15, 2021)

Tiansheng is a jock or sisterly depending on gender
I want them to be a jock, but I really liked sisterly as a personality so kinda hope they're sisterly too so I can have a design I love for once

I hear the name is normally female but can be unisex and the origin of the design is male.
So I have no idea


----------



## Meadows (Oct 15, 2021)

Sasha... she's so cute that she will probably be normal...


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 15, 2021)

Ione could be a Snooty, but I wouldn't be surprise if she's a Sisterly (Like Muffy exists).


----------



## Fey (Oct 15, 2021)

Meadows said:


> Sasha... she's so cute that she will probably be normal...



I was thinking Peppy originally, but then again we already have several peppy bunnies, and not a single Normal/Sweet one. She's adorable, I just wish she didn't have the blond hair (seriously, what is it with AC and characters having isolated bangs—I just can't get into it)


----------



## Meadows (Oct 15, 2021)

Fey said:


> I was thinking Peppy originally, but then again we already have several peppy bunnies, and not a single Normal/Sweet one. She's adorable, I just wish she didn't have the blond hair (seriously, what is it with AC and characters having isolated bangs—I just can't get into it)


Yeah, almost all female bunnies are peppy and most "cute" villagers are normal. I don't mind the blonde hair, but I can understand not liking it.


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 15, 2021)

I'm assuming the newcomers would be one for each Personality. There's still some missing cards though.

Quinn - Sisterly. We have a Snooty and Normal Eagle, so I highly doubt our new lady Eagle would fall into either of those slots while her outfit and serious face do not remotely read as Peppy. I feel she is a safe bet for Sisterly, even if some people think she is a dude... which actually some other Sisterly villagers have suffered similar comments.

Sasha - Normal. We don't got that many Normal Rabbits. She certainly isn't Snooty since they wouldn't wear the Letterman Jacket. Sisterly could be an interesting take on her, but I'm not sure I can see Quinn being anything but Sisterly. And Peppy... we don't need more Peppy Rabbits in the slightest and the Letterman might be too low fashion for a Peppy.

Shino - Peppy. Others pointed out her vacation dream sounds like something a Peppy would want and I agree. You can also add that there is no base game Peppy Deer to further secure her into her slot.

Ione - Snooty. It's what's left and can fit with her rather judgmental glare. The Squirrels are honestly over loaded in female, so it's a bit disappointing we didn't get a male one... or at least a Sisterly one.

Cephalobot - Jock. It's either Jock or Smug if they wanted to expand the Octopi coverage and I think he falls into Jock. Since he is a robot though, I can see him falling into any personality since there isn't much personality in a robot to go off of.

Marlo - Cranky. He has a older gentleman vibe to him in ways, but I also wouldn't be shocked with him being Smug with how classy he looks.

Tiansheng - Smug. Some versions of the Monkey King has him being a bit of a young prankster full of himself, so I could see them taking the Smug direction with him. However, he'd also fit into Jock easily. The only one I rule out for him is Cranky.

Petri - Lazy. He looks a little crazy with the different colored ears and scientist outfit, so maybe he fits in well with the weird side of Lazy?


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 15, 2021)

Fey said:


> I was thinking Peppy originally, but then again we already have several peppy bunnies, and not a single Normal/Sweet one. She's adorable, I just wish she didn't have the blond hair (seriously, what is it with AC and characters having isolated bangs—I just can't get into it)



Coco is a normal.


----------



## Fey (Oct 15, 2021)

AccfSally said:


> Coco is a normal.



True, I forgot. Is she _reeeally _normal though? Lets be honest.


----------



## Fey (Oct 15, 2021)

Sorry, I made a personality speculation thread not having seen this one! 

Anyway, it's interesting so many people are betting that Shino is snooty. She definitely has the look, but her request for "A Stage to Jam for Japan" sounds 100% Peppy or Uchi to me, so that's what I'd go with. 

I'd say her design leans slightly more on an uchi aesthetic (she's pretty cool looking!), but the fact that we don't have a peppy dear yet could sway it in that direction. Personally I'm hoping Uchi, simply because there are already so many Peppies to love.


----------



## ryuk (Oct 15, 2021)

i’m changing my guesses.

sasha: lazy or jock.
ione: normal
shino: peppy or uchi (pls be uchi.)
tiansheng: cranky, maybe jock
marlo: smug or cranky.
petri: snooty
cephalobot: smug


----------



## ayeeprill (Oct 15, 2021)

I've had an inkling they're going to change Faith from normal to peppy, since there are no peppy koalas in the game.


----------



## Flicky (Oct 15, 2021)

Thes aren't necessarily what I'm hoping for, just what I think:

Sasha - Normal. She gives off very  neutral vibes.

Ione - Snooty. I was kinda hoping this one was a guy...

Tiansheng - Jock. I think it's the outfit.

Shino - Snooty. Or Peppy (which I'd prefer).

Marlo - Cranky. Reminds me of some of the other crankies, but Smug is the other option.

Petri - Smug. Would be hilarious for him to be a jock, though. This tiny mouse turned to SCIENCE for the ultimate abs.

Cephalobot - Jock (just to fill that role in).

Quinn - Cranky. Although he could also be Lazy?


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 15, 2021)

I hope Shino isn't snooty, just because of the fact that I already tend to like snooty designs too much and I want to have at least 1 villager of each personality. But I do agree that she looks like she might be. I do prefer her to be uchi/sisterly regardless, just because since it's still a newer personality type, there needs to be more villager choice for that personality.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Oct 15, 2021)

I think Sasha is Jock or Smug [and male]. Their name in japanese translates to Mitchell ミッチェル

I would love Shino to be Sisterly but maybe snooty?


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 15, 2021)

DJStarstryker said:


> I hope Shino isn't snooty, just because of the fact that I already tend to like snooty designs too much and I want to have at least 1 villager of each personality. But I do agree that she looks like she might be. I do prefer her to be uchi/sisterly regardless, just because since it's still a newer personality type, there needs to be more villager choice for that personality.



 I doubt it. Diana isn't that old. There is no Peppy Deer. Both Quinn and Ione have angrier/more mature facial expressions. I personally feel like Snooty is the least likely for her out of the 4.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Oct 15, 2021)

Ya Sasha is male


----------



## ayeeprill (Oct 15, 2021)

My best guesses:
Sasha - jock
Ione - snooty
Tianshang - cranky
Shino- peppy
Marlo- lazy
Petri- smug
Cephalobot- normal
Quinn- sisterly
(I'm not sure if Sasha, Shino, Cephalobot, and Quinn are male or female, but I took my best guess)

As for the returning villagers:
Chabwick (formerly Nobuo): stays lazy
Zoe: remains normal
Ace: personality swap to smug or cranky
Rio: either stays peppy or has a personality change to sisterly
Frett:  either stays cranky or has a personality change to smug
Azalea (formerly Petunia): stays snooty
Roswell (formerly Pironkon): personality swap to jock
Faith: Personality change to either sisterly or peppy


----------



## ayeeprill (Oct 15, 2021)

My best guesses:
Sasha - jock
Ione - snooty
Tianshang - cranky
Shino- peppy
Marlo- lazy
Petri- smug
Cephalobot- normal (don't ask me why i went with this, lol, just a hunch)
Quinn- sisterly
(I'm not sure if Sasha, Shino, Cephalobot, and Quinn are male or female, but I took my best guess)

As for the returning villagers:
Chabwick (formerly Nobuo): stays lazy
Zoe: remains normal
Ace: personality swap to smug or cranky
Rio: either stays peppy or has a personality change to sisterly (leaning towards sisterly)
Frett:  either stays cranky or has a personality change to smug
Azalea (formerly Petunia): stays snooty
Roswell (formerly Pironkon): personality swap to jock
Faith: Personality change to either sisterly or peppy (depending on what they do with rio)


----------



## vanivon (Oct 15, 2021)

the only surefire guess i've got is that Cephalobot is going to be a jock tbh, since 2/3 of the current robot villagers are jocks & it makes sense for them to go with a new personality type for an octopus since we've got so few of those


----------



## moonshi (Oct 15, 2021)

At this point, these are instant adopt for me, regardless of their personality, when I see them on the mystery islands:

Shino - keeper
Tiansheng - keeper
Sasha 
Ione

But I need a sisterly and a peppy at least.


----------



## droqen (Oct 15, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> villagers will refer to each other as she/him, so gender is very much still present in the game. their design doesn't really matter. personalities being gender-locked is dumb. i want female jocks and lazies and male normals and peppies.


aw, rip. i was just going on memory and didn't remember they used she/him when referring to each other.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 15, 2021)

droqen said:


> aw, rip. i was just going on memory and didn't remember they used she/him when referring to each other.



yeah, their speech bubbles aren't colored anymore, but they're still programmed in with "set genders". i've been seeing some people say sasha is a boy? not sure what to make of that yet. (although it does make sense with me saying they had jock vibes lmao.) when they showed the cards, i did mention to my sister that there are some men named sasha (although i'd seen it spelled sacha in that case, i believe), but the bangs made me lean more towards them being female. ironically, i thought ione was male, whereas everyone else seems to think they're female. unless it's been confirmed outright somewhere, guess we'll have to wait and see. at least if sasha is male and a jock, i won't have to worry about finding them a space anymore. i already have one jock lmao and it's already too many, but kid cat's cute so he gets to stay.


----------



## Verecund (Oct 15, 2021)

Something I just noticed - the GC/e+ exclusives alternate between male and female in their amiibo card order; same with the original batch of 8. If the new villagers follow the same pattern, then Sasha, Tiansheng, Marlo, and Cephalobot would be male, while Ione, Shino, Petri, and Quinn would be female.


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 15, 2021)

I assume Quinn is female, like Daria’s sister. And I would bet, based on their HHP request, that Shino is a peppy


----------



## xlisapisa (Oct 15, 2021)

my guesses for the new villagers personalities are:

Marlo - cranky
Tiansheng - lazy
Petri - smug
Cephalobot - jock
Sasha - peppy
Quinn - normal
Ione - snooty
Shino - sisterly / uchi


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 15, 2021)

Verecund said:


> Something I just noticed - the GC/e+ exclusives alternate between male and female in their amiibo card order; same with the original batch of 8. If the new villagers follow the same pattern, then Sasha, Tiansheng, Marlo, and Cephalobot would be male, while Ione, Shino, Petri, and Quinn would be female.



Interesting observation and theory. I'll take it one farther and amuse the idea that the order also represents the personality. This would mean Sasha is a lazy male rabbit and Petri is a snooty female mouse. Cephalobot would also be Smug in this situation, pretty interesting.

I wonder if Sasha would SINK in popularity if they are actually a male. People around here are very bias for the females.


----------



## Verecund (Oct 15, 2021)

VexTheHex said:


> Interesting observation and theory. I'll take it one farther and amuse the idea that the order also represents the personality. This would mean Sasha is a lazy male rabbit and Petri is a snooty female mouse. Cephalobot would also be Smug in this situation, pretty interesting.
> 
> I wonder if Sasha would SINK in popularity if they are actually a male. People around here are very bias for the females.



Oh wow, I hadn't noticed that but I think you're right! If we take the pattern of the original batch of 8 and apply it to the rest, the GC/e+ exclusives all retain their original personalities except Roswell who would be smug and Faith would be uchi. Then we would get the following:

Sasha - Lazy
Ione - Normal
Tiansheng - Jock
Shino - Peppy
Marlo - Cranky
Petri - Snooty
Cephalobot - Smug
Quinn - Uchi

And in general, that seems to line up with their appearances fairly well!


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 15, 2021)

Oh wow! Sasha’s eye design seems more in line with female villagers, but you all raise a good point: like Quinn, Sasha is a non-gender specific name


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 15, 2021)

Verecund said:


> Oh wow, I hadn't noticed that but I think you're right! If we take the pattern of the original batch of 8 and apply it to the rest, the GC/e+ exclusives all retain their original personalities except Roswell who would be smug and Faith would be uchi. Then we would get the following:
> 
> Sasha - Jock
> Ione - Normal
> ...





Insulaire said:


> Oh wow! Sasha’s eye design seems more in line with female villagers, but you all raise a good point: like Quinn, Sasha is a non-gender specific name



 I kind of love the idea of Sasha pulling one over on everyone. Not only fooling people into think he was a she, but also fooling everyone when he was actually Lazy wearing something sporty.


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 15, 2021)

This game has a large audience who is non-gender confirming themselves, so either way Sasha may still be popular for those seeking representation either way!


----------



## Sharksheep (Oct 15, 2021)

ForbiddenSecrets said:


> I think Sasha is Jock or Smug [and male]. Their name in japanese translates to Mitchell ミッチェル
> 
> I would love Shino to be Sisterly but maybe snooty?



I read that as Michelle not Mitchell. But yeah it's Mitchell when I tried looking it up. That's interesting that might be a jock rabbit.


----------



## Fruitcup (Oct 15, 2021)

I hope Ace stays jock cause I'd kick out Jay in a heartbeat lol


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 15, 2021)

The Rabbit could most likely be a Jock.

Someone on twitter pointed out that the rabbit (also his name is Mitchell in Japanese) could be a boy, the way the cards are in order for the villagers are: boy, girl, boy, girl, boy, girl etc...

Look at the pattern: https://www.bidoofcrossing.com/2021/10/all-48-new-animal-crossing-series-5.html?m=1


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 15, 2021)

Sharksheep said:


> I read that as Michelle not Mitchell. But yeah it's Mitchell when I tried looking it up. That's interesting that might be a jock rabbit.
> View attachment 404124



ironically, mitchell is also a unisex name.  their french name, alix, is too. (since it seems equatable to alex, imo.) can't speak for their german name, gerrit, since i've never heard of it period, but their spanish name, ariel, sounds generally female to me. (then again, i'm not spanish, so maybe it's frequently used for men there.) very interesting.


----------



## moo_nieu (Oct 15, 2021)

hoping for sasha to be jock and shino to be sisterly! im guessing shino will be snooty though. i feel more confident about sasha due to the jacket

edit: so it seems like a few different personalities wear that jacket so now i have no clue what personality sasha will have


----------



## Serabee (Oct 15, 2021)

My guesses:
*Shino-* Sisterly... but that's mostly me being hopeful since I LOVE sisterly villagers and she'd be a perfect one. Though the argument does hold up for peppy... though I just don't think she looks like one, and I feel like her whole vibe would be a bit off if she was one.
*Sasha-* Peppy or sisterly if a girl, jock if a boy. I -think- Sasha's a girl, but those eyes could honestly go either way. Colors and hair seem feminine, though.
*Ione-* Snooty or normal. Whatever the case, I think she and Judy would make a darling pair. I'm also pretty confident she is, in fact, a she.
*Tiansheng-* Jock or lazy. I'm... guessing they're a boy because they look male. But if they're a girl, I'd guess sisterly.
*Marlo-* Smug or maybe cranky? But I'm, like, 99% sure that is a smug boy. Look how smug his expression is!
*Cephalobot-* Lazy or jock... it really could go either way IMO.
*Petri- *Well, according to Nookipedia, Petri is a girl. I would've guessed smug, but I guess I'll go with peppy or snooty? Either way, I kind of like that we're getting a science loving lady!
*Quinn-* I'd say sisterly or snooty. Whatever the case, I really dig her whole vibe. She looks ready to dole out solid life advice, and tough love, as needed.

I'm wondering if any of the returning villagers will be getting new personalities! I would think probably, but then they all seem to fit their current personalities so well... but maybe Rio will become sisterly? She'd be a tad redundant with Phoebe then, though.

Also, does anyone know if it's confirmed that these are the ONLY Amiibo villagers being released? It still seems short for a full series, but maybe I'm miscalculating or maybe they're making it smaller.


----------



## The Orange (Oct 15, 2021)

Though it's more wishing than speculation, I DO wish Sasha would be sisterly...We need more cute sisterly villagers.


----------



## Verecund (Oct 15, 2021)

Just to repost what was said on the other personality speculation thread, it seems like there's a pattern in how the personalities are ordered in the amiibo series. If the newly added villagers follow that trend, the GC/e+ exclusives retain their original personalities except for Roswell (who would be smug) and Faith (who would be uchi). The brand new villagers would be as follows:

Sasha - Lazy
Ione - Normal
Tiansheng - Jock
Shino - Peppy
Marlo - Cranky
Petri - Snooty
Cephalobot - Smug
Quinn - Uchi



Serabee said:


> Also, does anyone know if it's confirmed that these are the ONLY Amiibo villagers being released? It still seems short for a full series, but maybe I'm miscalculating or maybe they're making it smaller.


Yeah, these are the only ones; the series has 48 cards: 24 special characters and 24 villagers (8 of the original NH batch, the 8 brand new ones, and the 8 former GC/e+ exclusives).


----------



## Akeath (Oct 15, 2021)

Quinn - I think is almost certainly going to be Sisterly. Sisterly often pass as male or female, which Quinn does. They are also cool, outgoing, and athletic and I'm getting those vibes from Quinn too. Hopefully I'm mistaken and Sasha, Ione, or Shino end up being the Sisterly one instead, since I'm still looking for a great Sisterly and I like all three of their designs better. Tiansheng would be a cool Sisterly too, but I'm guessing Tiangsheng is a boy?

Tiangsheng - I'm leaning toward Cranky, but I think there's a smaller chance he's a Lazy.

Sasha - I think she's going to be Peppy because of her eyes. Peppy villagers often have big, shiny, excited looking eyes like that.

Ione - It would be funny if she were a Peppy who wants to be star, with her starry tail, but she doesn't really come across as excitable to me. I'm thinking she may joining many, many other excellent villagers in the Normal personality.

Shino - I desperately want her to be a Sisterly, but I think she's going to be a Snooty. She seems so elegant and lovely, like many Snooty are.

Marlo - he looks like a shoe-in for Smug to me.

Petri - I'm guessing Lazy, but it feels like a wild guess. He could be a Cranky or even a girl.

Cephalobot - I'm assuming he's a Jock, because they tend to make a lot of robot jocks. It's a funny personality for a robot, so they may continue doing it. There's already 2 Jock robots and 1 Lazy Octopus, so I wish he wouldn't be either but who knows.

I think Chadwick's gonna be a Lazy because his Amiibo card has him holding food, which happens with a lot of Lazy villagers. I believe that was his original personality, too.

I think Rio will remain a Peppy. Faith will be moved to Sisterly, Azalea will be Snooty, and Zoe will be normal. I'm a little unsure about Frett and Ace. I think one will be Cranky and one will be Smug, but I'm not sure which will be which. I'm thinking Roswell will be a Jock.


----------



## fakemuseum (Oct 15, 2021)

I feel that Sasha is Normal, Shino is Peppy and Lone is Snooty.


----------



## Edge (Oct 15, 2021)

Sasha- smug
Ione- snooty
Tiansheng- jock
Shino- sisterly
Marlo- smug
Petri- normal
Cephalobot- jock
Quinn- sisterly
Chabwick- lazy
Zoe- Peppy
Ace-grumpy
Rio- peppy
Frett-lazy
Azalea-snooty
Roswell-grumpy
Faith- normal

Here is my guess. We could be getting two new villagers for each personality.


----------



## fakemuseum (Oct 15, 2021)

This is my guess (only for ones I like)

Sasha - Normal 
Shino - Peppy 
Lone - Snooty
Faith - Peppy
Azalia - Sisterly
Marlo - Cranky
Cepharobot - Lazy


----------



## kerofroggy (Oct 15, 2021)

sasha - sisterly
ione - snooty
shino - normal
marlo - cranky
chabwick - lazy/jock
faith - sisterly/peppy

not too sure about the others


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Oct 16, 2021)

I think Shino will be Snooty.. just look at her, total snoot right there
Ione will be Uchi possibly
Roswell will be either Cranky or Lazy... small chance of Smug
Sasha is totally Peppy
Faith..  hmm, maybe Peppy or Normal
Cephalobot... hard to say, as it's gender could go either way. I'd guess Cranky or Smug
not sure about the rest


----------



## FaerieRose (Oct 16, 2021)

Sasha: smug
Ione: snooty
Tianshang: jock
Shino: sisterly
Marlo: cranky
Petri: normal 
Cephalobot: smug
Quinn: sisterly
Chabwick: lazy
Zoe: normal
Ace: jock
Rio: peppy
Frett: cranky
Azalea: snooty
Roswell: lazy
Faith: normal


----------



## cocoacat (Oct 16, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> ironically, mitchell is also a unisex name.  their french name, alix, is too. (since it seems equatable to alex, imo.) can't speak for their german name, gerrit, since i've never heard of it period, but their spanish name, ariel, sounds generally female to me. (then again, i'm not spanish, so maybe it's frequently used for men there.) very interesting.



Ariel is a common male name in Spanish. All the Ariels I know (live in Argentina) are male. Angel is also a male name.

I am really hoping Sasha is male. Another male bunny would be great.


----------



## maria110 (Oct 16, 2021)

I am wondering if some of the new villagers will be released as non-binary.  Sasha is a unisex name, for example, so that character could be non-binary.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 16, 2021)

cocoacat said:


> Ariel is a common male name in Spanish. All the Ariels I know (live in Argentina) are male. Angel is also a male name.
> 
> I am really hoping Sasha is male. Another male bunny would be great.



interesting, so it's also technically unisex. (based on where you are geographically, at least.) honestly, i do want them to be female. my interest plummets completely if they're not, although that at least means i no longer have to worry about sacrificing two villagers -- just one, for shino. i honestly would've preferred the design for a male rabbit without the bangs since they're what's throwing me off, but.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Oct 16, 2021)

I'm pretty sure that Sasha could be either Normal or Snooty judging from greeting style

But if Sasha turns out to be a male, then Smug might be the possible personality


----------



## Serabee (Oct 16, 2021)

Verecund said:


> Yeah, these are the only ones; the series has 48 cards: 24 special characters and 24 villagers (8 of the original NH batch, the 8 brand new ones, and the 8 former GC/e+ exclusives).


Ah, ok. I wasn't sure since I think the others have a bit more? BUT I guess this means a higher chance of getting the villagers/characters you want, so I won't complain!


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 19, 2021)

My opinions:
Sasha: Lazy / Smug
Ione: Normal
Tiansheng: Jock
Shino: Peppy / Snooty
Marlo: Smug / Cranky
Petri: Snooty
Cephalobot: Uchi
Quinn: Uchi


----------



## deana (Oct 19, 2021)

Sasha - Smug PLEASE NINTENDO 
Ione - Snooty 
Tianshang - Jock
Shino- Sisterly 
Marlo- Smug
Petri- Normal 
Cephalobot- Peppy
Quinn- Sisterly 

These are my guesses/hopes. Since we have fewer smugs/sisterly villagers in the game I think it makes sense to have more of those personality types in the new villagers but just guessing. 

Ever since @/~Kilza~'s thread on Sasha I now simply MUST have them be a smug villager but of course only time will tell.


----------



## AquaMarie (Oct 20, 2021)

Fey said:


> Hey Bells, it's been a while!   *♥*
> 
> Now that we're getting some new villagers, I'm curious what personalities you think (or hope!) they'll have.
> 
> ...



Fey, once again we think alike! I don't know if you remember me from the pre-ACNH launch days (my username was WhitBit before I changed it). But I remember we always had similar ideas and opinions about the game before it came out. 

I made a post very similar to this earlier today, not realizing you had already made one.  I'm coming back to the forums for the first time in a while too. 

Based on her appearance alone, I would have thought Shino was a Snooty, or possibly an Uchi. Now based on her portfolio and the personality speciation on the other new villagers, I think she is likely a Peppy.  

I also totally get what you were saying about not loving the isolated bangs on villagers, although I do think Sasha rocks it better than most...It almost kind of suits him.


----------



## moon_child (Oct 20, 2021)

I hope Sasha isn’t normal because I don’t want to fill my island with normal villagers


----------



## Fey (Oct 20, 2021)

AquaMarie said:


> Fey, once again we think alike! I don't know if you remember me from the pre-ACNH launch days (my username was WhitBit before I changed it). But I remember we always had similar ideas and opinions about the game before it came out.
> 
> I made a post very similar to this earlier today, not realizing you had already made one.  I'm coming back to the forums for the first time in a while too.
> 
> ...



Hey, of course I remember you! I also could’ve sworn I saw you posting under your old name just the last few days, but maybe I recognized your avatar and imagined the name with it?

I saw your thread—I’m pretty sure I commented on it too—and it’s definitely funny that we had the same idea! There was actually another one before mine, but it flew under my radar because I didn’t understand the title at first.
(@Chris: This is actually the original thread for this topic—I accidentally made a duplicate on Friday!)

Anyway, back to the topic!
I agree that it’s likely Shino will end up being a Peppy, which would sadly be my last pick for her (I’d really, _really_ like her being snooty or uchi).

The bangs do look okay on Sasha everything considered. I’m just never a fan of villagers having hair—by that I mean human hair colors (blonde, brown) that stands out from their regular coloration. Totally a me-thing though. Sasha is adorable, regardless of gender and hair notwithstanding!


----------



## Bugs (Oct 20, 2021)

I'm hoping that Shino is snooty, literally just because I don't have any snooties on my island and I like her design a lot


----------



## Magus (Oct 20, 2021)

( I posted my prediction in the wrong thread that is now closed, so I repost my message here  )

I think it will be...

*Sasha: *Lazy/Smug
*Ione: *Normal/Peppy/Snooty
*Tiansheng:* Jock/Smug
*Shino:* Snooty/Peppy
*Marlo:* Smug/Cranky
*Petri: *Sisterly/Normal
*Cephalobot:* Jock/Smug
*Quinn: *Normal/Peppy/Snooty/Sisterly

Yeah... I don't know 

So if it is one of each I think this :

*Sasha: *Lazy
*Ione: *Peppy
*Tiansheng:* Jock
*Shino:* Snooty
*Marlo:* Cranky
*Petri: *Sisterly
*Cephalobot:* Smug
*Quinn: *Normal


----------



## AquaMarie (Oct 20, 2021)

Fey said:


> Hey, of course I remember you! I also could’ve sworn I saw you posting under your old name just the last few days, but maybe I recognized your avatar and imagined the name with it?
> 
> I saw your thread—I’m pretty sure I commented on it too—and it’s definitely funny that we had the same idea! There was actually another one before mine, but it flew under my radar because I didn’t understand the title at first.
> (@Chris: This is actually the original thread for this topic—I accidentally made a duplicate on Friday!)
> ...



You aren't imagining things, I just changed my name yesterday. I had been struggling with not liking my first name for years and recently decided I prefer using my middle name, Marie. I recently restarted my island almost solely because I wanted to change my name to Marie. I kept the island name Lumeria though. But anyway, now that I'm posting here I decided to go ahead and buy the username change. 

My first choice for Shino definitely would have been Uchi, followed by Snooty. I think Normal may have been my last choice for her just because there is already an overwhelming number of beautiful Normal villagers... but she doesn't look Peppy to me at all. I could have also seen her as a Smug if she had been a boy. 

I definitely get the hair thing for sure.  The villagers that come to mind with jarring hair for me are Merry and Felicity. Quillson is a villager I kind of like, who gets a lot of hate.  I think he's pretty cute, except for that blonde hair of his. He'd have been adorable with a little Donald Duck tuft that was the same color as the rest of him.


----------



## Stikki (Oct 20, 2021)

My guess:

Sasha - Normal. I would've said peppy at first, but I dunno now, I get the feeling she'll be calmer than the peppy type. As some of you have mentioned, Coco is the only normal rabbit and she's hardly the height of "normal" is she haha.

Ione - Snooty. She has that aloof look about her, I feel. 

Tiansheng - Sisterly if female, maybe smug if male. 

Shino - Normal. I would've said snooty at first, but not so sure now.

Marlo - Smug. So happy to see a new hamster haha, though wish it was a sisterly so they had all the types.

Petri - Smug is my best guess on this little guy.

Cephalobot - A mess. I hate octopuses and robots and this thing is both. I'm gonna say Lazy, but I haven't a clue in all honesty, just get it away trom me.

Quinn - hmmm. Sisterly? Not sure why I get that vibe, but I do.

Chabwick - Jock I think

Zoe - Normal probably, but I wouldn't rule her out as a peppy either. Just think Normal is more likely for her.

Ace - I'll say jock.

Rio - She's so bright and colourful that I think she's probably Peppy. I was tempted to say sisterly, but only because she looks very similar to Phoebe. 

Frett - I'll go with Lazy

Azalea - Snooty perhaps? At first glance, I thought peppy, but now I'm thinking snooty.

Roswell - he looks Lazy to me. I wish he had been available when I was adding an alligator recently, but Alfonso is growing on me a lot, so it's ok.

Faith - Peppy I think. She could also be Normal, but I'll go with Peppy as the stronger vibe.

This was fun haha


----------



## Fey (Oct 20, 2021)

AquaMarie said:


> My first choice for Shino definitely would have been Uchi, followed by Snooty. I think Normal may have been my last choice for her just because there is already an overwhelming number of beautiful Normal villagers... but she doesn't look Peppy to me at all. I could have also seen her as a Smug if she had been a boy.
> 
> I definitely get the hair thing for sure.  The villagers that come to mind with jarring hair for me are Merry and Felicity. Quillson is a villager I kind of like, who gets a lot of hate.  I think he's pretty cute, except for that blonde hair of his. He'd have been adorable with a little Donald Duck tuft that was the same color as the rest of him.



The game definitely needs more nice Uchis—I wouldn’t mind if there were several among the new villagers, as we already have a good amount of the other types.

Also yeah, Merry and Felicity are certainly two of the main offenders. It’s such a shame too, because I otherwise love both of their designs. I think if they’d given them some brown/red mixed in with their cream fur it would’ve also been much better. Who knows though, maybe some people specifically like the “human” hair? I dunno.


----------



## T0mn00kd3f3nd3r (Oct 20, 2021)

VexTheHex said:


> I'm assuming the newcomers would be one for each Personality. There's still some missing cards though.
> 
> Quinn - Sisterly. We have a Snooty and Normal Eagle, so I highly doubt our new lady Eagle would fall into either of those slots while her outfit and serious face do not remotely read as Peppy. I feel she is a safe bet for Sisterly, even if some people think she is a dude... which actually some other Sisterly villagers have suffered similar comments.


I Honestly think that Quinn IS A Sisterly Eagle; mainly since:

A. Her Color Scheme  is similar to ANOTHER Sisterly Villager; Sylvia the Kangaroo

B. As You Said; We already have a Snooty & Normal Eagle; but No Sisterly Eagles. . .



Stikki said:


> Quinn - hmmm. Sisterly? Not sure why I get that vibe, but I do.



Maybe Because she's also Purple like Sylvia the Sisterly Kangaroo?


----------



## Stikki (Oct 20, 2021)

T0mn00kd3f3nd3r said:


> I Honestly think that Quinn IS A Sisterly Eagle; mainly since:
> 
> A. Her Color Scheme similar to ANOTHER Sisterly Villager; Sylvia the Kangaroo
> 
> ...


You know what? I think you're right!


----------



## nocctea (Oct 20, 2021)

if sasha is female i hope they're sisterly, and if they're male i hope they're lazy, but i feel like they're gonna be a jock. ione is definitely giving me snooty vibes, and shino could be snooty, but her expression (with the upturned eyebrows) doesn't give me snooty vibes? maybe sisterly? and i hope petri is also sisterly too, i just want more sisterly villagers! i like they're dialogue, and all the cute villagers are either peppy or normal, which gets super repetitive >< 

but i hope nintendo ends up removing the gender lock on the personalities in future games, it seems so pointless now. i want female lazies and male sisterlys! (brotherlys?)


----------



## Pig-Pen (Oct 20, 2021)

I'm just oping that at least one of the new villagers that I am keen on is a normal personality, but looking at their eyes/facial expressions, i'm not going to get me hopes up.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 20, 2021)

With the personality pattern of both the new Villagers from 2020 (Not the 2.0 ones) and (Supposedly) the returning villagers as Roswell and Faith could be Smug and Sisterly, it's possible that the villager personalities could go in this order:

Sasha - Lazy
Ione - Normal
Tiansheng - Jock
Shino - Peppy
Marlo - Cranky
Petri - Snooty
Cephalobot - Smug
Quinn - Sisterly

While it may not make sense for some villagers it's likely it's the pattern we're going with.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Oct 20, 2021)

Sasha as either sisterly (if female) or smug (if male)

Shino looks to possibly be snooty

Ione is maybe snooty or normal

Cephalobot might be lazy

Faith could be Peppy

Tienshang as a jock 

Marlo I feel is cranky


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 20, 2021)

As mentioned above I hope Sasha is a Lazy personality for some reason I really like the Lazy islanders/villagers they are always my favourite to befriend and hang with. Plus Sasha looks so cute  ☺


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 21, 2021)

I was relooking at the series today and not just the 8 new villagers we are getting. Turns out there are already a few lazy in the card pack, so I wonder if maybe the 8 new ones don't have a lazy? What if there are 3 of each personality in the over all card series?


Known:
Lazy - sherb cabwick roswell
normal- megan zoe faith
jock- dom ace
peppy- audie rio
cranky- cyd frett
snooty- judy azalea
smug- raymond
uchi- reneigh

Unknown
sasha
ione
tiansheng
shino
marlo
petri
cephalobot
quinn

my new guess after looking more thoroughly...

Sasha- uchi or peppy (opposite of Shino)
Ione- snooty
Tiansheng- jock
Shino- peppy or uchi (opposite of Sasha)
Marlo- cranky
Petri- uchi
Cephalobot- smug
Quinn- smug


edit thing is, I really think Sasha may be a boy if that picture I saw wasn't fan art and was official art with Francine and Chrissy having hearts for Sasha. It gives me the vibe of fan girls loving this boy singer since I have noticed that Francine and Chrissy on the bubblegum album. If so, then Sasha must be smug.
then maybe that leaves quinn as uchi and shino as peppy. This would also follow the boy girl pattern if you are one of those people who are for that.


----------



## pinkfawn (Oct 21, 2021)

I need a peppy, so I'm really hoping Shino is peppy since she would be the first deer peppy! And if I bring her in, I'd need to let Beau go since I don't want 3 deer on my island,  so I hope Sasha is lazy to replace Beau.

Other than that, I think:

Ione- Normal
Tiansheng- Jock
Marlo- Cranky
Petri- Uchi
Cephalobot- Smug
Quinn- Snooty


----------



## SirOctopie (Oct 21, 2021)

Here are my predictions:

- Sasha: Lazy if male, Peppy if female
- Ione: Snooty
- Tiansheng: Jock
- Shino: Uchi or Peppy if female, Smug if male
- Marlo: Cranky or Lazy
- Petri: Jock
- Cephalobot: Normal if female, Jock if male
- Quinn: Cranky or Jock if male, Uchi if female

This was kinda hard. Not knowing the villager's gender and only relying on their appearance makes guessing difficult.


----------



## Akeath (Oct 21, 2021)

My guesses have changed now that I think Sasha is probably male and Petri probably female, based on the male-female number pattern of the Amiibo. I'm also assuming that there's going to be 1 of each personality in each category - brand new, returning, and getting an amiibo for the first time. So I'm using the process of elimination for a lot of this, too.

Now I'm thinking

*Marlo - Smug* Marlo looks so Smug that I'm ruling out the others being that personality. I think a lot of it is the little sunglasses going partway down his nose, plus him being based on a popular character from the movie the Godfather makes him being a famous Smug plausible
*Sasha - Jock *Based on looks I'd narrowed down Sasha to either Smug, Lazy, or Jock. If Marlo is Smug that leaves Sasha being either Lazy or Jock, and I just can't see a Lazy having a letter jacket as their default clothing. It would be so counter to what Lazy villagers stand for.
*Cephalobot - Lazy* I don't think they'd make a cranky robot because robots are so modern/futuristic, so that leaves Lazy for him
*Tiansheng - Cranky* part of this is based on his hat, which reminds me of old men in anime

*Ione -* *Snooty* She looks way too calm to be Peppy, and quite put together and pretty once I look closely like many Snooty are
*Shino - Sisterly* Despite the "jamming on stage" quote she just doesn't look like a Peppy, and also definitely isn't cute in the way many Normal are. Sisterlies do talk about jamming with rock music. Although part of this might just be that I really want her to be Sisterly, because I still don't have a Dreamie Sisterly yet and I love Shino's design
*Petri - Normal *She's definitely not fancy enough to be Peppy or Snooty
*Quinn - Peppy *I was originally thinking Sisterly, but when I try to find traits that rule out one of the personalities I really couldn't. Then I noticed her eyebrows, which seem so colorful and fancy, plus her eye makeup, and am now thinking she could be one of the more flamboyant personalities after all


----------



## Sara? (Oct 21, 2021)

Here is me hoping Marlo is crancky i dont know him but i think i would really like him
Even more if he was a bit really cranky at the beginning


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 21, 2021)

When do you think we will hear what the personalities are? When the update drops?  A week before the update drops? Few days?


----------



## Shiluc (Oct 21, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> When do you think we will hear what the personalities are? When the update drops?  A week before the update drops? Few days?


I’m wondering this too,, depending on if shino or quinn are snooty that’ll affect if I’ll be giving up whitney or pashmina,, I love both and wanna have all personalities so I’m worried lmao


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 21, 2021)

Shiluc said:


> I’m wondering this too,, depending on if shino or quinn are snooty that’ll affect if I’ll be giving up whitney or pashmina,, I love both and wanna have all personalities so I’m worried lmao


I just wanna know what ones and how many I'm gonna have to hunt down. Lol.
I know I want to get Megan, dom, roswell, and Audie for sure(we already know Thiers). Others depend on personality.


----------



## Shiluc (Oct 21, 2021)

Paperboy012305 said:


> With the personality pattern of both the new Villagers from 2020 (Not the 2.0 ones) and (Supposedly) the returning villagers as Roswell and Faith could be Smug and Sisterly, it's possible that the villager personalities could go in this order:
> 
> Sasha - Lazy
> Ione - Normal
> ...


I looked into this on the official japanese website for the card order, this actually seems really likely! If I do end up taking the two I want, I probably won’t be inviting Pashmina which makes me a wee bit sad, but Quinn as sisterly sounds amazing, I’d be happy to have her!


----------



## xara (Oct 22, 2021)

i haven’t given the new villagers’ personalities much thought tbh, but here are my guesses. :’)

*sasha -* smug
*ione -* snooty
*tiansheng -* cranky
*shino -* peppy
*marlo -* jock
*petri -* normal
*cephalobot -* lazy
*quinn -* sisterly


----------



## Jinglefruit (Oct 22, 2021)

Not my desired personality matchings, but this is what my gut says;

Sasha - Peppy - you know Ninty taunting you just to deliver another fire fighting starter / peppy bunny 
Ione - Normal - Really hope this isn't the case I have struggled to bond with every normal villager so far.
Tiansheng - Jock
Shino - Snooty
Marlo - Cranky
Petri - Sisterly
Cephalobot - Lazy
Quinn - Smug

Chabwick - Lazy - because we all need more lazy penguins with headgear drawn on their heads that are lesser than Cube. 
Zoe - Normal
Ace - Jock
Rio - Peppy
Frett - Cranky
Azalea - Snooty
Roswell - Smug - I really want Roswell, so he's obviously going to be smug and join my smug overload
Faith - Sisterly

Equally I could see it just being a cycle of lazy, normal, jock, peppy, cranky, snooty, smug, sisterly on both.  - which I hate if that is a pattern to it because it pretty much means I got to evict villagers I don't want to if I want all the personalities.  - other than Quinn who I'd quite enjoy as a sisterly, but Petri just got that big sisterly energy imo.


----------



## T0mn00kd3f3nd3r (Oct 22, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> When do you think we will hear what the personalities are? When the update drops?  A week before the update drops? Few days?


I'm thinking that we Probably won't know UNTIL 11/5/2021. . .

Here's MY Predictions:

Quinn: Sisterly
Tiansheng: Jock
Shino: Peppy
Marlo: Cranky
Ione: Snooty
Sasha: Normal
Cephalobot: Lazy
Petri: Smug


----------



## paleogamer11 (Oct 22, 2021)

My guesses:
Sasha- Normal/Lazy (one for each possible gender)
Ione- Normal/Snooty
Tiansheng- Jock/Smug
Shino- Peppy
Marlo- Cranky
Petri- Uchi/Snooty
Cephalobot- Jock/Smug
Quinn- Uchi/Lazy (also one for each possible gender)

I might try to invite any of them over really soon, just need more time for deciding.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 24, 2021)

A YouTuber, ChuyPlays (who is awesome btw, check him out), has figured out with a friend that the Amiibo cards have a certain pattern in the order they are arranged. I'll show a pic here in case you don't want to watch the whole video. 

What do you think??? Let's discuss. I personally agree with this theory. 






*Here's the video:*


----------



## Asarena (Oct 24, 2021)

I've seen that theory mentioned on here before, and I do think it seems likely! I feel like those personalities would fit their respective villagers


----------



## Pig-Pen (Oct 24, 2021)

Very interesting, seems like a pretty plausible theory..... however, I'm not going to get my hopes up about his prediction until they are released....


----------



## Rosch (Oct 24, 2021)

I'll stick to the official data. But I am also completely okay if the amiibo sequence theory ends up true.


----------



## Shiluc (Oct 24, 2021)

I'm pretty confident that this will be their personalities! I'm glad I found out recently so I didn't have to worry much about what I wanted my new roster to be on my island, I love having all the personalities and Shino and Quinn should fit in nicely on my island!


----------



## TheDikTatorTot (Oct 24, 2021)

Something I thought funny about the video is his confusion over the name Sasha. It makes perfect sense for Sasha to be his name, as Sasha is a Russian nickname for Alexander. So, it's a Russian bunny!


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o (Oct 24, 2021)

I really hope the bunny is a lazy boy cuz I'll just add him to my lazy boys.


----------



## Bk1234 (Oct 24, 2021)

I was hoping for Sasha to be Jock. I already have Erik and Sherb.


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 25, 2021)

I agree this the most likely scenario, but I also wouldn't surprised if a few are flipped.

It seems like most (or all?) of the previous 8 new villagers were filling personalities not previously represented within their species (Raymond is the only smug cat, Judy the only snooty cub, Audie the only peppy wolf, etc).

If this holds true, this would be the 6th normal squirrel and the 4th lazy rabbit. I think 6 would be the highest there is of any one animal/personality combo.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 25, 2021)

Just pointing out even though Sasha may be male, it is a unisex nickname for both Alexander and Alexandra I am an Alexandra and my nickname my entire life has been Sasha : D also would be thrilled if Shino is indeed a female peppy as Shino really sports the geisha-style makeup and Kimono <3 could add her along side Rosie!


----------



## Snek (Oct 25, 2021)

I really hope that these are personalities. My thoughts if true:

-Cephalobot being a smug would be great to diversify the robo villagers. Maybe he's more confident to take over the AC world? 
- Sasha wouldn't surprise me being a lazy. My island's full of lazies at the moment so I'll probably hold off until a few of them leave.
- Tiansheng being a jock is probably going to happen. Either that or smug
- Marlo being a cranky makes sense too. An old chap looking smart
- Ione being normal would be great! I need more normals. Ione would be a great addition to my island.
- Shino being a peppy is possible. I need more female villagers on my island. There aren't many peppy designs that I like but Shino would be a great permanent peppy for me
- Petri as a snooty is a surprise. Though maybe she's more snooty with her knowledge of physics rather than fashion
- Quinn as a sisterly is great! I love good sisterly designs! I've had Phoebe for so long that its hard to let her go but I would add another sisterly to my island for a nice sisterly and sisterly interaction.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 25, 2021)

I’m expecting Sasha to be a lazy male or a jock male. This video makes a valid point but I wouldn’t put too much thought into it. I am not sure how accurate this pattern will be. Nothing will be confirmed until the update released and it’s pretty much just speculation at this point.


----------



## Fey (Oct 25, 2021)

I’ve said this before, I’ll say it again: I really don’t want Shino to be peppy. Not that it would be bad, but I’d much prefer her to be snooty or sisterly—I just think it fits better with her design.


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 25, 2021)

The sequence seems to be a plausible way of guessing their personalities! And if Roswell has changed from lazy to smug, I can swap out Julian for him. I'm really hoping Roswell is a smug now!


----------



## Serabee (Oct 25, 2021)

Ugh... this makes sense, and I guess I'll have to accept Shino is probably peppy 

TOTAL waste of a design that would make an epic sisterly.

Though... if that is accurate, I'm a bit confused why the octopus is smug and the hamster is cranky. Neither design seems to fit those personalities IMO. Petri as a snooty is also weird to me. But I figured there was a solid chance Sasha would be a lazy boy (I was 50/50 on girl vs. boy, but if a boy, lazy was my guess for personality)



Fey said:


> I’ve said this before, I’ll say it again: I really don’t want Shino to be peppy. Not that it would be bad, but I’d much prefer her to be snooty or sisterly—I just think it fits better with her design.


Right? Her face screams "SISTERLY" to me. Or snooty was my next guess. But peppy? I just can't see it. At all.
I mean, I'll still love her if she is peppy. But not as much


----------



## Moritz (Oct 25, 2021)

Serabee said:


> I'm a bit confused why the octopus is smug and the hamster is cranky.


Marlo makes perfect sense to be cranky to me.
Hes a gangster mob boss. Can't think of a better personality than cranky old man. (Yes I know cranky this game isn't so cranky any more but still)

And cephelobot has no features at all really.
They could fit any personality and it would work as they are completely featureless. 
Theyre a very bland villager imo


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 25, 2021)

Sasha is most likely a Lazy or Smug.
They wave with one hand, while Preppy and Jock wave with two unless there's a few that don't like the Smug (and Sisterly?) villagers.




Such a cutie-pie.

Also Ione possibly being another Normal, I was planning to get rid of one (not Sally!) for her.


----------



## Serabee (Oct 25, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Marlo makes perfect sense to be cranky to me.
> Hes a gangster mob boss. Can't think of a better personality than cranky old man. (Yes I know cranky this game isn't so cranky any more but still)
> 
> And cephelobot has no features at all really.
> ...


See, I read Marlo's design as a hipster/beatnik (I think that's the word?) type, so I figured he was going to be smug. But I guess I can see him as a mobster design, too.

And Cephalobot is rather bland... though I don't think it's a bad thing, he's pretty cute, too. But I still can't see smug. I was going to guess jock just because it seems to be popular for robot villagers. TBH, robot villagers don't tend to be my favorites in general anyway.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Oct 25, 2021)

Serabee said:


> See, I read Marlo's design as a hipster/beatnik (I think that's the word?) type, so I figured he was going to be smug. But I guess I can see him as a mobster design, too.



See Marlo's name comes from Marlon Brando, the actor who among many famous roles, is known for playing the original titular character in The Godfather.

Who's famous facial expression and demeanor matches the design of Marlo's own expression.


----------



## inazuma (Oct 26, 2021)

i want sasha to be uchi/sisterly, pls nintendo


----------



## PacV (Oct 26, 2021)

Nintendo should just drop their personalities...


----------



## Rosch (Oct 28, 2021)

You can read official profiles of the new characters here (Pocket Camp):

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453600938309062658
Just read below if you don't want to click:


Spoiler




*Sasha *loves taking selfies. He makes the exact same face in every photo, but that doesn't stop him from taking about a hundred a day.
*Ione*'s tail looks just like a starry night sky. She's usually pretty quiet, but she'll talk your ear off if you ask her about constellations.
*Tiansheng *insists that his shoes help him run faster. He's always running to his destinations so he never takes them off... which makes it hard to test his theory.
*Shino *seems like the quiet, mysterious type-before she starts talking, that is. She tries to befriend everyone she meets and will probably tell them her whole life story in the process.
*Petri *is always doing some kind of research. When shes close to a breakthrough, she will stay in her laboratory for days a time... so maybe bring her a snack.
With his metallic body and sci-fi flair, *Cephalobot *looks like he can shoot laser beams out of his eyes. Wait... He can't actually do that right?
*Quinn *is known for her supercool style. To maintain her reputation, she always gets dressed up to go out, even if she's just going to the grocery store.
Rumor has it that *Marlo *runs some sort of underground organization. No one knows for sure because everyone is too afraid to ask.




I love the fact that Marlo is a mob boss.

Also, to those wondering, apparently, only the 8 new villagers were added to Pocket Camp. The other 8 returning villagers aren't, the reason we don't have profiles for them.


----------



## Magus (Oct 28, 2021)

Rosch said:


> You can read official profiles of the new characters here (Pocket Camp):
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453600938309062658
> Just read below if you don't want to click:
> ...



Ok I already react for Sasha in another thread haha


Magus said:


> his profile description is interesting and point towards Smug I guess, I would prefer that over Lazy for him.



The profile descriptions can help guessing the personalities ! Imo Shino is a peppy, Tiansheng a jock, Ione a normal and Quinn a snooty.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Oct 28, 2021)

Maybe Petri is our Uchi? And my guess is Sasha is a Smug!


----------



## Rosch (Oct 28, 2021)

*Villager personalities are now confirmed.*

*Sasha *- Lazy
*Ione *- Normal
*Tiansheng *- Jock
*Shino *- Peppy
*Marlo *- Cranky
*Petri *- Snooty
*Cephalobot *- Smug
*Quinn *- Uchi

If the card sequence theory is apparently correct, then I guess it is safe to assume that...

*Chabwick *- Lazy
*Zoe *- Normal
*Ace *- Jock
*Rio *- Peppy
*Frett *- Cranky
*Azalea *- Snooty
*Roswell *- Smug
*Faith *- Uchi


----------



## Splinter (Oct 28, 2021)

I'm not bothered about the genders but I am disappointed in the personalities, and won't be getting any of them.

Edit: Actually Cephalobot is kinda cool.


----------



## Moritz (Oct 28, 2021)

Tianshengs bio just confirms to me how much I NEED him!

Also thinking of getting petri... maybe 
The others I will probably pass on


----------



## moonlights (Oct 28, 2021)

Shino's peppy? Man that's a bit of a let down, I was hoping she would've been snooty.


----------



## Corry (Oct 28, 2021)

Well since Sasha is going to be a lazy boy, guess he'll be the only lazy on my island since I don't want 2...sorry Marty. Cephalobot being smug is great cuz having a smug robot octopus is very unique. Faith might be sisterly afterall if were to go by this information so I'm excited to have her on my island!


----------



## Magus (Oct 28, 2021)

EtchaSketch said:


> Maybe Petri is our Uchi? And my guess is Sasha is a Smug!


I think too but what about Cephalobot ? Cephalobot would be Lazy or Cranky ? I have doubts 'cause we already have Octopus villagers with those personalities...

*Edit :* Sorry I just saw for the personalities confirmation 
Kind of disappointed Sasha's not a Smug... but not surprised he's Lazy.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2021



Rosch said:


> *Villager personalities are now confirmed.*
> 
> *Sasha *- Lazy
> *Ione *- Normal
> ...



So you think they'll change the initial personnalities of the returning villagers ? It would be cool, now I'm even more interested by Roswell !


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 28, 2021)

Honestly, Petri being snooty _doesn’t_ surprise me. Definitely isn’t good to judge by appearance, but she just looks snooty to me. Also, I’m sooooo happy Sasha is a male. He doesn’t fit my island aesthetic, but I still think he’s cool!


----------



## Amphibian (Oct 28, 2021)

Shino and Quinn were the only ones I guessed correctly  Tiansheng might be my favourite jock right now


----------



## SirOctopie (Oct 28, 2021)

The lab rat is female??? Lol, I thought they could have been male. Also wow, I thought for sure Ione would be snooty! She has those heavy eyelids that most snooty villagers have and her overall design just... exudes snooty.

Anyways, my correct guesses were Tiansheng, Sasha (guessed lazy if male), Marlo (guessed either cranky or lazy), Shino (guessed either uchi or peppy), and Quinn (guessed uchi if female).


----------



## Calysis (Oct 28, 2021)

I'm so happy Sasha is male. Shino as a peppy deer is very cute!!! I still have no idea who to get rid of for those two, though. Maybe Judy and... either Sherb or Beau, but I really like Sherb and Beau. ;o;


----------



## pinkfawn (Oct 28, 2021)

SO HAPPY for a peppy deer finally!! Shino is definitely coming over as my peppy, and if I can find it in my heart to let go of Beau, I'll get Sasha as my lazy lol


----------



## Fey (Oct 28, 2021)

I like how they even mention that Shino seems (aka looks) like the “quiet, mysterious type”. What a shame, I was really holding onto hope she’d be snooty or at least uchi.


----------



## Hylian Spectre (Oct 28, 2021)

I thought for sure that Sasha would have been smug! Colour me surprised.


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 28, 2021)

Someone posted on Reddit a pic which shows Petri's eyes:



Spoiler












I do kinda understand now why they went with snooty.


----------



## Magus (Oct 28, 2021)

Inspector Flint said:


> Someone posted on Reddit a pic which shows Petri's eyes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It makes more sense now yeah


----------



## Stikki (Oct 28, 2021)

Well I only got Quinn, Zoe, Rio and Azalea right haha. After seeing Petri in normal glasses I can see she's snooty now though. 

I'm happy Roswell is smug! I said I would consider swapping him for Boots in another thread, especially if he turned out to be smug. I think he's the only one I'll be possibly bringing in, but it's also not high priority. Still, nice little surprise yaya!


----------



## windloft (Oct 28, 2021)

AH, I had a feeling that Sasha was a guy! I'm shocked that Petri is 'snooty', though ... I do think that egotistic  mad scientists are super cute. I'm overall happy with their personalities!


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Oct 28, 2021)

So that means the villager personality order IS true.

Meaning the rest are as follows:

Chabwick-Lazy
Zoe-Normal
Ace-Jock
Rio-Peppy
Frett-Cranky
Azalea-Snooty
Roswell-Smug
Faith-Sisterly


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 28, 2021)

I am really bothered at Sasha being male. I really thought it was going to be female. Whatever you say Nintendo.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Oct 28, 2021)

I genuinely do not understand why some people are upset that Sasha is male?
He's such a cutie and I'm definitely gonna get him on my island! I really love that they gave him such a cute look too. My new lazy, makeup wearing, bunny boy bangs-having best friend.
or LMWBBBHBF for short
 I just really enjoy that they subverted expectations on these new villagers.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 28, 2021)

Before I get called out let me just give my honest thoughts on all the villagers. I can already tell people are going to have so many mixed reactions since these personalities are revealed. Let me give my honest thoughts: 

Sasha being Lazy: I mean really? I really was hoping she was a female villager. Well I am not going to be getting him since I am not keen on Lazy villagers. I have nothing against the gender, don't get me wrong, but still I always thought "Sasha" was a girls name so thats why it being a male really threw me off guard and it will take me some time to get used to. 

Ione being Normal: Gotta be honest I thought she was snooty, but her being Normal is fine and I am still going to get her.

Tiansheng being Jock: Meh I knew he was jock anyways so it doesn't surprise me at all.

Shino being Peppy: Eh...I don't know about that. I thought at first it would be a smug deer but turns out its a female peppy? Not sure how I feel about this one.

Marlo being Cranky: I thought he would be a smug hamster, but I guess Cranky is okay.

Petri being Snooty: Not so keen on the mice villagers, but her personality does fit her well and thats pretty decent.

Cephalobot being Smug: Not much to say on this one, really thought it would be jock, but I guess smug is alright and this will make the 4th robot villager we've had.

Quinn being Sisterly: I am okay with this, because we really needed more sisterly villagers and I really do like Quinn and I do plan on getting her.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 28, 2021)

How are some people upset at Sasha being male? I love that he’s a male and I wouldn’t mind if they were female. It doesn’t really matter…


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 28, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> How are some people upset at Sasha being male? I love that he’s a male and I wouldn’t mind if they were female. It doesn’t really matter…


Just keep in mind that there are fanarts of Sasha on the Internet for the people who thought it was female. Its going to feel awkward to them. I admit I am not too keen on Sasha being male, but I suppose if thats how it is, then alright, but it will take some time for me and many others to get used too.


----------



## Corry (Oct 28, 2021)

So now that I've learned that Marlos catchphrase is "Gabeeeish" I might consider putting him on my island afterall and cranky is my least favorite personality lol.


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 28, 2021)

Sasha can be a unisex name, lots of names are unisex. You'll be surprised which names are in fact unisex.


----------



## edsett (Oct 28, 2021)

well sasha’s jpn name is mitchell and mitchell/mitch is pretty much always a boy’s name, plus sasha is an unisex name
it’s great sasha is a cute boy bunny, we have plenty of cute girl bunnies already


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 28, 2021)

If anyone is disappointed with any of the pairings because they prefer other personalities, I get that. 

What would be unfortunate is if there is a backlash because the villagers' looks don't subscribe to certain gender norms. Hopefully that won't happen.

If people don't like that Sasha is a boy with eyelashes, there are literally 200 other male villagers to choose from without eyelashes! I credit Nintendo trying to be more inclusive, even if it is just a small detail.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 28, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> If anyone is disappointed with any of the pairings because they prefer other personalities, I get that.
> 
> What would be unfortunate is if there is a backlash because the villagers' looks don't subscribe to certain gender norms. Hopefully that won't happen.
> 
> If people don't like that Sasha is a boy with eyelashes, there are literally 200 other male villagers to choose from without eyelashes! I credit Nintendo trying to be more inclusive, even if it is just a small detail.


With all due respect, I don't have anything against some of the personalities that Nintendo picked out. Its just that when Sasha was revealed everyone thought it was female which was why there was so many fanarts of Sasha. Now since Sasha is a male lazy type, its going to feel awkward for people who thought it was a female. 

Me personally I will have to think about getting Sasha. Its going to take some time for me to get used to, because when this was revealed I was so shocked I didn't know what to think. Don't misunderstand its not like I'm against the idea or hating on the gender, its just feels awkward considering all this time I thought and many others thought Sasha was a girl.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 28, 2021)

I was hoping we would see before the 5th but I had no idea of the chances.

I was really hoping for Sasha to be Smug or Uchi... So I probably won't care about Sasha now.
The descriptions of the characters make me a little more curious about them such as Ione. I still think Ione's tail looks weird but perhaps it will look better in game. So I will keep my eye on her.
Tiansheng is still still an interest to me. He just looks fun as a jock.
Marlo is also still an interest. Again the descriptions of the characters are appreciated  lol.
Petri I am perfectly fine with being snooty. I was hoping for snooty or uchi.
Quinn i am just not a fan of, so I was hoping that Quinn wasn't our uchi.

It does indeed appear that the pattern of personalities are a thing. (lazy, normal, jock, peppy, cranky, snooty, smug, and uchi)
So, I am happy to see Roswell as a smug. Faith doesn't seem like an uchi to me, but either way, I'll keep my eye on Faith, as uchis are a short list of mine. Characters always seem better animated and such.
_I still haven't met Reneigh._


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 28, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> I was hoping we would see before the 5th but I had no idea of the chances.
> 
> I was really hoping for Sasha to be Smug or Uchi... So I probably won't care about Sasha now.
> The descriptions of the characters make me a little more curious about them such as Ione. I still think Ione's tail looks weird but perhaps it will look better in game. So I will keep my eye on her.
> ...


I still plan on getting Ione and Quinn. They are the only ones that really stood out to me.


----------



## Mutti (Oct 28, 2021)

I want nintendo too add more uchi (sisterly) villagers, they seem hard to come across for me!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 28, 2021)

Mutti said:


> I want nintendo too add more uchi (sisterly) villagers, they seem hard to come across for me!


Same here, Sisterly villagers are so underrated.


----------



## Mutti (Oct 28, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Same here, Sisterly villagers are so underrated.


In new leaf i happened to come across uchi villagers constantly and always had one in my town, they seem scarce in new horizons for some reason.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 28, 2021)

Mutti said:


> I want nintendo too add more uchi (sisterly) villagers, they seem hard to come across for me!


agreed. so far I really like Shari and Katt and I have Plucky on my list too because I came across her in a dream island and I just really liked her. Most of the others I met through dreaming and just didn't care for them. There are a few I still haven't met though. _Or I forgot._


----------



## Silkfawn (Oct 28, 2021)

I love the fact that Sasha is male, I didn't want to have an additional peppy rabbit added to the several ones we have in the game.

I'm very disappointed that Shino is peppy.
She just doesn't give me that peppy aura  

And of course, no cute sisterly villagers.  Oh well..


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 28, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> agreed. so far I really like Shari and Katt and I have Plucky on my list too because I came across her in a dream island and I just really liked her. Most of the others I met through dreaming and just didn't care for them. There are a few I still haven't met though. _Or I forgot._


I used to have Shari back on my old island before it was deleted from last year. I can remember finding her on that one Nook Mile island where there was a lot of Tarantulas.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Oct 28, 2021)

Honestly, for my own petty reasons I am super happy at how the personalities came out.

it was exactly what I was expecting ( based on the popular theory floating around, not any of my own guessing) , so no big surprise feelings, but there were a couple I was very glad turned out the way they did, again, only for silly personal reasons.

Was glad Sasha ended up being lazy rather than smug. I think it’s a funny personality for that little cute bunny, and also have trouble getting too excited about any non-Rodney smugs.

Super glad Shino is a peppy, and also loved her pocket camp character description. Having a little hyperactive, happy go lucky demon girl sounds like a manga plot and I love it.

marlo, though I still wish they’d added a sisterly hamster to bring my dream of an all hamster island closer, seems like a pretty funny design. Really good catch phrase.

Ione as a normal is a villager I have much more interest in than if she was snooty, b/c the normal personality is much more interesting to me.

So even though it was all what I expected, I am still happy to have the personalities confirmed. Will be interested to see how I feel about the new villagers once I can see how they look in game. No idea yet if any will end up becoming faves or even invited to my island.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 28, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> I used to have Shari back on my old island before it was deleted from last year. I can remember finding her on that one Nook Mile island where there was a lot of Tarantulas.


Shari was one of my starters in New Horizons and she really grew on me. She humored me and she sang all the time. I just really like her. Fav uchi for sure.
--
ah, I can't quote lol an all hamster island sounds amazing and could be so much fun to build esp environmentally themed.


----------



## T0mn00kd3f3nd3r (Oct 28, 2021)

YAY!!!! Quinn WAS A Sisterly Eagle(*took long enough; we already had cranky eagles, Snooty eagles, Jock Eagles, Normal Eagles, and a Smug Eagle; It's about TIME we got a Sisterly Eagle*)

Here's the rest of them;

Quinn: Sisterly(I ****ing Called it; I was HOPING she'd be sisterly)
Marlo: Cranky
Cephalobot: Smug(For Some Reason; Smug Villagers tend to P*** me off in New Horizons; as Shep & Julian tended to get on my nerves; as such; I Have ZERO interest in getting this Octobot; *and not just because I already have an Octopus on my island*)
Sasha: Lazy Male Rabbit
Tiensheng: Jock(*Called it*)
Shino: Peppy(*I'm not interested in this D*mon-horned Deer; for VERY personal reasons I feel no need to discuss in further detail*)
Ione: Normal
Petri: Snooty


----------



## Dewy (Oct 28, 2021)

I'm also happy with how the personalities turned out!

I'm hoping to have Shino and Petri on my island <3
Sooo glad Petri is a snooty, I think a snooty little scientist mouse is the cutest thing ever

Possibly also want Ione and Cephalobot, although I need to see them in-game first


I do wish there was a cuter sisterly tho, no offense to Quinn


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Oct 28, 2021)

Kinda wanted Petri to be sisterly not gonna lie... Still guessed the others pretty much accurate though. I think it's great they're giving stereotypical male or female looking characters the opposite of what you'd expect them to be. Don't judge on appearances alone!


----------



## Rio_ (Oct 28, 2021)

Disappointed about Shino and Sasha  

Shino I wish was sisterly because I wanted there to be a popular sisterly for once- everyone's always hating on the sisterlys and I was hoping she could help them get more appreciation (It's my favourite personality )

Sasha I so wish was a jock because that's the only villager personality that isn't already set in stone on my island. Lazy was the worst outcome for me because there's already too many Lazies I adore and will never have room for!!!

Happy about Petri and Marlo though, love that there's an awesome glam scientist and scary lil ham ham mobster!  ❤


----------



## T0mn00kd3f3nd3r (Oct 28, 2021)

Rio_ said:


> Disappointed about Shino and Sasha
> 
> Shino I wish was sisterly because I wanted there to be a popular sisterly for once- everyone's always hating on the sisterlys and I was hoping she could help them get more appreciation (It's my favourite personality )
> 
> ...



I'm Just glad that Quinn is A Sisterly; since We FINALLY Get a Sisterly Eagle villager; the very first one; P.S. I Like Sisterly villagers; and Hopefully once 2.0 Update comes out, and I Can enact the Early Bird Ordinance(Since I tend to play early in the morning) so I can see them much sooner in the day)


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 28, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> With all due respect, I don't have anything against some of the personalities that Nintendo picked out. Its just that when Sasha was revealed everyone thought it was female which was why there was so many fanarts of Sasha. Now since Sasha is a male lazy type, its going to feel awkward for people who thought it was a female.
> 
> Me personally I will have to think about getting Sasha. Its going to take some time for me to get used to, because when this was revealed I was so shocked I didn't know what to think. Don't misunderstand its not like I'm against the idea or hating on the gender, its just feels awkward considering all this time I thought and many others thought Sasha was a girl.



I know you mean well and was not attempting to single you out, and I apologize if it came off that way.

This is a sensitive topic and even though it's just a video game character, it's a case where word choice is very important because it does mirror a real world issue where both non-binary and cisgendered people whose appearances don't line up with gender norms often face prejudice and don't feel accepted.

Just to be clear, I'm not accusing you or any person in this thread of this, just reminding people to be considerate with what they say on this topic.


----------



## Licorice (Oct 28, 2021)

The more I’ve thought about it I think I want Azalea. I’ve always loved her design and wanted her to be added back into the game. At first I was hype to see Rio but I really don’t want another peppy.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Oct 28, 2021)

I see people disappointed Sasha is male, meanwhile I'm just disappointed Sasha is going to be talking to the bugs in the floor. Lazy is my least favourite personality in this game and there is no way I'll be having more than one lazy on the island.

Also was hoping Ione and Zoe wouldn't both be normal because I wanted Etoilè and didn't want to double up on normals either. So suddenly I have some tough choices. 

Quinn being sisterly is great though, I didn't have any sisterlys left that I liked and haven't had before. 

And yet again, I find I like all the smug villagers and walk dangerously close to just making smugland.


----------



## mnk907 (Oct 28, 2021)

Silkfawn said:


> I love the fact that Sasha is male, I didn't want to have an additional peppy rabbit added to the several ones we have in the game.
> 
> I'm very disappointed that Shino is peppy.
> She just doesn't give me that peppy aura
> ...


It's very likely now that Faith is becoming a Sisterly, would you not consider her to be cute?


----------



## zumhaus (Oct 28, 2021)

Hooray, that amiibo card theory was correct! 
Big apologies if my following word wall steps on any toes, I just wish to share my thoughts which may not line up with everyone else's...

I'm 100% glad that Quinn's the uchi! In a weird petty way, I'm glad that one of the 'cuter' villagers didn't end up uchi. At this point the designers have made it clear that uchis are a little more unconventional in tastes and not uwu cutie pies that appeal to the mainstream. Quinn's an awesome new addition to the uchis, and an awesome new female rep to the eagles. 
(disclaimer, I'm really not trying to sound harsh! uchi's probably my favourite personality, and I really relate to them. It's a sore spot, though, so I wish to leave it at that )

For the others:
-Sasha: FWIW, I do really like that they're going for a bishounen, gender-barrier breaking aesthetic with him! First fashion hobby male, etc. (and not the 9th peppy rabbit,_ whew!!_)
He's just not for me, personally, and it's literally only because Hopkins is one of my absolute favourite villagers. If I hadn't met Hopkins I'd be more receptive to Sasha. But for now Sasha is on the bench with Doc.

-Ione: IMO there's too many normal squirrels, but there wasn't much wiggle room for her since her design was pretty clearly either normal or snooty. She's definitely got that celestial aesthetic for those that like that sort of thing? For now I'm *sigh* yet another normal squirrel. 

-Tiansheng: Pegged him for a jock before the direct was even over, so no surprises there.  

-Shino: I personally am a hard sell on the deer and still am not big on them almost a decade later. I'm glad that they finally have their peppy (Chelsea )  and Japanese demon aesthetic seems to be a popular design choice as of late (Hisuian Zorua/Zoroark, anyone?)

-Marlo: At first glance, I thought smug, but then I switched pretty quickly to cranky. He's of definite interest to me!

-Petri: Snooty's not the first personality I would have imagined (normal would have worked! I can imagine a lot of the normal dialogue with her!) 
So I guess I do subconsciously wish she and Ione were switched, just because of there being so many normal squirrels already!

-Cephalobot: First off, 100% glad he's not jock. We've already got Sprocket and Ribbot and a third robot jock would have been a bit too much. I'm interested in him, but not ASAP-interested. 

TL;DR woohoo uchi Quinn


----------



## Silkfawn (Oct 28, 2021)

mnk907 said:


> It's very likely now that Faith is becoming a Sisterly, would you not consider her to be cute?


Cute? kinda.
But she's a bit boring looking, and I'm not a fan of the koala villagers in general.

If Shino had been sisterly instead of peppy, that would have been amazing.
Her or Ione or Tasha or Ruby....oh I wish.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 28, 2021)

Silkfawn said:


> Cute? kinda.
> But she's a bit boring looking, and I'm not a fan of the koala villagers in general.
> 
> If Shino had been sisterly instead of peppy, that would have been amazing.
> Her or Ione or Tasha or Ruby....oh I wish.


Faith seems plain to me which just doesn't fit uchi in my opinion. Melba is plain too but she is normal so it works. _( and cuter )_


----------

